# JI Student Work and Travel Pilot Program AUS/NZ



## mallory11 (May 14, 2011)

Hi there,

I'm looking for any other Aussies or Kiwi's who have gone to the US on the J1 work and travel pilot program for 12 months?

I'd just like to ask some questions about finding jobs over there etc.

For those who read this and aren't sure, this visa is for Australian and New Zealand citizens only, who are currently studying at uni/TAFE who have deferred for the year or who have graduated within the last 12 months. It allows you to go work and travel in the States for 12 months.

I'm personally aiming for late 2012, after I graduate from my degree, hoping to line up a ski resort job with one of the "official sponsors", travelling around and then settling down for the last 7 months of my visa 

Thanks in advance.


----------

